# Zeke Ezekiel



## ddwcmp555 (Nov 23, 2009)

PUPPY PHOTOS!



















More photos of him all grown up to come. These just happen to be in my photobucket.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm in love with your pup! :wink:


----------

